# [req]stock ics theme for liberty



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

I know there is bigdx ics theme but its very large is there a stock normal sized ics theme around or in the works?


----------



## J3bu5Cru57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Gunnermike53 was going to do one but BigDX beat him to it and when I asked him if he was still releasing his version he said probabily not as BigDX's version is out and he prefers to do shiny type theme's. Never hurts to ask though.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

BigDX theme is nice but not stock it's really big and I don't like it

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

theme subforum is reserved for releases. moved to DX general.


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

Sonny has a nice theme for CM7 in the market, its the best in my opinion.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## steveomac (Oct 2, 2011)

Do cm7 themes work with liberty?


----------



## kkeller87 (Aug 11, 2011)

steveomac said:


> Do cm7 themes work with liberty?


I don't think so. Cm7 has a theme changer that isn't packaged with liberty.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

No they don't. Unless you port them over anyway.


----------



## steveomac (Oct 2, 2011)

Dang, ya not a fan of the bigdx ics theme, would want one less big


----------

